
How I Work from Anywhere in the World - baus
http://wanderling.co/how-i-work-from-anywhere-in-the-world
======
ljoshua
My first response upon reading the title: "Answer: I have no dependents." ;)

Enjoyed the article though, Karma was new to me and looks interesting.

~~~
jenn
Definitely helps! Though I do know a fair number of people who do this WITH
kids which blows my mind. Glad the Karma tip was useful!

~~~
wyclif
I work remote with kids in tow. We have one so far.

~~~
beagle3
How old, and how do you manage their education?

~~~
wyclif
He's six years old, speaks three languages fluently (putting me to shame!),
and is enrolled in school at the moment. Even though I work remote, I do it
from a home base, and use that as a jumping off point when we travel during
school holidays, summer, etc.

------
grobertson
"I’m excited to see what Apple has in store at WWDC though. Maybe something
even slimmer?"

I'm going to sound like a grumpy old man saying this, and maybe I am. Please,
dear god, stop this war on thickness. I want my ports back.

~~~
jenn
Totally agree. I was super excited to upgrade but I'm not sold on the lack of
ports + touch bar. Might wait to see what they do with the bitty MacBook. If
not, this MBAir and I are together until the death!

~~~
toomuchtodo
Luckily for our kind, the refurb market for older Mac laptops should be flush
for at least the next 10-15 years.

------
jenn
Hey all - I wrote this article. One update: I've since upgraded to a Pixel XL
+ Google Fi which is a big step up from my Nexus 5.

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
fermuch
Great article, lots of tools I didn't know of. Can you provide more info about
where I can get that 2g chip outside the states? Sounds very useful to use a
service like that. Also, can you expand a little bit more about the slack
integrations? I can't imagine something more than simple notifications for
services like github, but you described it as it "changed your life", so I'm
assuming you found ways to automate your daily life with integrations.

~~~
jenn
Glad it was helpful! I'm not totally sure where you can get a card similar to
the T-Mobile or Google Fi cards outside of the US. I know there are a few
"international" sim cards on the market, but I haven't tried any of them
myself.

A lot of my Slack integrations these days are powered by Zapier, but for
regular dev work + client management, I use simple integrations like Trello,
Github, etc. The life-changing part comes from being able to communicate and
get updates from the multiple teams I work with in a given day, across
multiple companies and groups, in one app that also works on all of my
devices.

In my Slack team, I've also set up some private channels where I pipe in
things like twitter alerts, flight alerts, etc. so that helps too!

------
wyclif
I'm currently working remotely from the Philippines.

Essentials for me: Trello, Slack, GitHub, Dropbox, AWS, VirtualBox, Feedly,
Pinboard, ExpressVPN, Skype, Adobe Creative Cloud, Toggl, Gusto, Mint

------
achariam
Currently in the process of considering a new machine myself and came across a
similar article about the MacBook written by Rob Rhyne in 2015
([http://martiancraft.com/blog/2015/08/macbook-for-
developers/](http://martiancraft.com/blog/2015/08/macbook-for-developers/)).

------
theparanoid
Starting out I'd work anywhere in the world. Now only North America &
Australia (Sydney/Melbourne is 5 hrs difference from west coast US).

The remote options are better than local except in SF, LA, & Seattle.

~~~
exidy
4-5 hours total, sure, but it's actually a 17-18 hour difference if you care
about weekdays vs weekend!

------
dharma1
The tooling is easy - but where do you get remote gigs that pay well?

------
phunehehe0
> If I could make one improvement to Every Time Zone it would be to have more
> time zones available and maybe let you create a set of “favorite” time zones

That's describing one of my favorite sites World Time Buddy
[https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/](https://www.worldtimebuddy.com/).

------
hbcondo714
Jenn, any tips on finding clients / remote work?

~~~
jenn
That's a whole opus unto itself! In short: easiest way to find clients is
through your existing network. Finding remote work...well that depends on what
exactly you do, but there's tons of stuff on
[http://remoteok.io](http://remoteok.io).

------
bogomipz
I agree with the author that the T-Mobile simple choice plan works as
advertised. They only guarantee 2G but I have almost never seen that. The
slowest has been 3G and in my places in the EU are LTE speeds.

~~~
jenn
They had a 4G promotion in Europe over the summer which was FANTASTIC. I
didn't realize how slow 2G felt until I had 4G back. Another reason I switched
to Google Fi.

------
BerislavLopac
For the coding-oriented traveling workers, this is one very useful tool:
[https://codeanywhere.com/](https://codeanywhere.com/)

------
reconx
Has anyone managed to pull off remote work while in a corp job?

~~~
jimmywanger
I'm doing that right now. A lot of restrictions.

~~~
reconx
I've been looking into traveling & working remotely, as I've transitioned into
a mobile role...just need internet + phone to get work done, but now looking
into logistics/feasibility of sustaining the remote work-life balance. What
sort of restrictions have you ran into?

~~~
jimmywanger
First, I am not a lawyer, so take this with a grain of salt.

What part of the world do you live in/claim residency in? The reason I ask, is
because I live in the US. If you're in the US or EU schengen zone, you can
live and work almost anywhere in that particular area with no legal
restrictions. For instance, my mailing address is in California, but I can
easily move to Florida or Nevada or some state without a state income tax.
Check your company's HR policy, I know there are a few states I'm not able to
work from due to my company's policies.

If you work in a foreign country, that's a whole new can of worms. My company
doesn't have a problem with you taking a month off and working a few weeks in
India, for example, since it doesn't really make sense to fly to India for
just 2 weeks due to travel times and jet lag, and you don't want to blow all
your vacation at once.

However, if you're thinking of living for half a year in Ecuador, for example,
even if the time zones line up, the company probably won't be as cool about it
_if_ they know about it, in my case.

The reason is that you're kinda breaking your tourist visa. You're not
supposed to be doing any work, and if you are, you're supposed to be paying
taxes to the country you're living in.

Now, it's a ridiculous argument, as you're pretty much living as a tourist,
not taking a job from a local, and putting money in the local economy.
However, if that's how your tourist visa is written, that's how it's going to
be.

Now, if you're working for yourself as a freelancer, they probably won't go
after you too hard, mainly because the upside is so limited. You can only
squeeze so much blood from a stone, and they'll probably spend more money
prosecuting you/doing audits than you'll pay back taxes.

However, since you and I (appear) to be working for large corporations, they
have much more of an incentive to sue you. They can tack on penalties, and
threaten a huge accounting/legal team to "discover other irregularities" in
the company's HR policies in hopes of a large settlement. If that's the case,
you gotta keep the fact that you're spending longer periods of time overseas
to yourself.

------
GomezSandra
Great article! Thanks for sharing

